# Killdeer Plains Reservoir?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Has anyone fished the Killdeer Plains reservoir, this year? (The one just east of Marseilles.) I fished it one time last year, in June, but never made it back over there to give it another chance.

I've read good things about the size of smallmouth, walleye and channelcats, in this reservoir.

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## gone-fishing (Aug 27, 2011)

i was there on friday night for the first time...caught a lot of crappie with the largest being about 12"...no walleye...no smallmouth...targeting walleye and was probably only fishing for an hour during daylight and stayed til about 10

didnt mark a whole lot of fish...heard the same things as you...cant confirm or deny...but first trip there and didnt have a lot of light

i can tell you that all fish came just off the reefs, most by the island

If you do go there and plan to put a boat in, be careful...someone thought it would be a good idea to strategicly place large rip rap boulders across the ramp...yeah, real funny...the division of watercraft should be there in a few days to clear them...but who knows if the will be back

good luck...send me a report if ya go!!!


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

there are also flatheads there too, this is a great little res that alot of people look over, as soon as shroom season is over i will be up there for sure, good job on the crappie by the way, I havent caught that many of them up there


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

Thanks guys!  I'm hoping to get over there this week and/or this weekend.

I'll watch for the rocks on the ramp, but shouldn't have any problems, as I'm using a kayak. The last time I was there I didn't have my fishfinder, so I'm anxious to get back on this piece of water and try it out. I'm going to get some decent trolling in this time too, which should be interesting. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I called up to the wildlife area office this morning and made them aware of it. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ronnie714 (Jun 14, 2013)

any good bank fishing


----------



## TroyD (Apr 9, 2014)

I went there today to try and get on some early crappie action and possibly some smallies. But to my surprise the water was down even lower than last year. The entire boat ramp is now exposed and the bottom is covered with rocks . If you cant carry it you cant launch it. There are now multiple places that the rocks are exposed from the bottom and there is now a large sandbar just east of the boat ramp. I was very disappointed I loved fishing this water. I had heard that there were some structural issues with the north and east walls and they were trying to decide to fix or abandon it, to me it looks like its the later. I really hope I'm wrong or someone else knows something about it.


----------



## WLAngler (Aug 29, 2010)

I've always wondered that myself, I've been up to that area to fish but I've never bank fished the reservoir. I've only banked fished the pond down that dirt road to catch largemouth bass & I've never been able to land anything there.


----------



## mrw2713 (Mar 30, 2014)

Anyone ever come across any of those little rattle snakes over there? I had one try to get me a. Few years ago. Scared the crap out of me! Don't know why they released them there.


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

The massauga rattlesnake ("swamp rattler") is native to that part of the state and have always been there. Never heard anything of any being released there and would have a hard time believing that they were. There are several areas in the state that have remnant populations, but there isn't a great deal of suitable habitat for them anymore. I've seen a couple but never had any close /tense encounters with them.

I too would like to know what the plan is for the upground reservoir, always enjoyed fishing there.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Heard ( no actual knowledge ) that there is/was a dispute over who is responsible to repair a leak...ODNR, Div. of Wildlife or ODNR Div. of Water. So the water levels remain low.
As to the Massasauga Rattle Snake, Pygmy Rattle Snake, I used to work at Killdeer....many years ago. They were (and are) a rare site. I "stepped over" and caught the first one I encountered and it was sent to the exhibit at the ODNR section of the State Fair that year.
A Buddy sent me a picture of a road killed one he saw last year...If you would like to see it..pm me with an email, I'll send it to you...have not mastered posting of pictures on this site...........


----------



## CRAPPIECOMMANDER (Feb 25, 2006)

I'm working on getting some answers about this. I will share whatever info I am able to obtain.


----------



## joerisner2014 (Mar 29, 2014)

I fish there a lot and talked to the GW last year about the water level he said that odnr is not in charge of fixing it and that it has already been fixed once when they where in control of it. He also said that he don't think it will ever get fixed since it doesn't supply water for anyone.
When I started fishing it about 8 years ago it was a awesome place for small mouth, channel cats, perch, walleye. The last couple years it has went down hill at a 90 degree angle I have only got a handful of small mouth and crappie. Imo the water level is not supporting the fish and that it don't help that it's not being stocked since the water started to leak out years ago. But if you like to crappie fish its great now.

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## mrw2713 (Mar 30, 2014)

I worked with a guy that lives right on the edge of kill deer and he told me he witnessed odnr releasing boxes full of snakes right across the road from his house. I'm not sure what kind or how long ago this was. I came across one when I was fishing the pond right down from the res. And also saw one in the rocks at the res. And I to would like to see the res. Fixed. Always loved to fish there. Atleast until I saw the snakes lol


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

Several years ago they discussed turning the reservoir into another wetland. I don't know if that was the final decision or not.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

supercanoe said:


> Several years ago they discussed turning the reservoir into another wetland. I don't know if that was the final decision or not.


I surely hope not!!!!!


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Thats some bull if they did that.


----------



## mrw2713 (Mar 30, 2014)

That's all they need is more wetlands. Seems like they only care about the ducks and geese.


----------



## Saugeye8989 (Jul 17, 2016)

Its a real shame they let this lake go like they did. I remember fishing with my dad at this reservoir day or night and always caching our limit of walleye and huge catfish. Love to see this lake fixed and back to its original state.


----------

